# All natural melt and pour base



## petech (Mar 9, 2017)

Might anyone know where online I can buy melt and pour soap that is all natural? Does this type of product exist? Thanks!


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 9, 2017)

https://www.brambleberry.com/SFIC-Pure-Melt-And-Pour-Soap-Base-P6628.aspx

I don't think you could call this "all natural" but it's probably as close as you'll get.


----------



## petech (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks! Just wondering what is in this soap that stops it from being able to be called 'all natural', just wondering!


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 9, 2017)

*Ingredients:* 
*Common Name:  *Glycerin (Kosher, vegetable origin), Water, Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, Safflower Oil, Sorbitol, Lye, Glyceryl Oleate
*Botanical Name: *Glycerin, Aqua, Cocos Nucifera Oil, Elaeis Guineensis Oil, Carthamus Tinctorius Oil, Sorbitol, Sodium Hydroxide, Glyceryl Oleate
*Note:* The ingredients on this list, provided to us by the manufacturer, have not been independently verified. The manufacturer uses a small number of processing aids during saponification that are proprietary, do not appear on the list, and are not disclosed.


----------



## kchaystack (Mar 9, 2017)

Well...  sorbitol and  glyceryl oleate are not really naturally occurring - they have to be chemically produced.  As does NaOH, and the glycerin.  

So it really comes down to what is your definition of natural?

Because detergents, which are often used in M&P are also all produced by some chemical process from material that at some point was found in nature.


----------



## petech (Mar 9, 2017)

Hmm...I've been trying to sell soaps to stores and quite a few stores have asked me I'm my soaps are all natural. I've said no. I've been using melt and pour because I make soap out of molds. So it reads as if I can get pretty close to all natural with the brambleberry one but I can't call it all natural?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 9, 2017)

The truth is that no soaps produced today are all natural. You can tell the people you are trying to sell your MP soaps to that. Sodium and potassium hydroxide occurring in soaps are not naturally produced these days. Unless you're leaching wood ash and water together to make a mushy soft bar of soap like the pioneer days, you will not have any natural soaps out there on the market, and it's all a lie.

I mean, if I make a sodium hydroxide, lye soap, with only self rendered animal fats, natural organic oils, and essential oils, heck even clays for color, it is NOT all natural based on the lye.

You can say it is as natural as can be, but it does contain ingredients not naturally occurring, as do all soaps on the market.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 9, 2017)

If you can find a commonly accepted definition of "natural" I'm all ears. Frankly, "natural" is a buzzword that means only what the user thinks it means. Unless every one of your ingredients can be found in a well stocked kitchen with some really obvious "normal" name, it's likely that someone, somewhere will decide it's "not natural." <sigh>


----------



## Steve85569 (Mar 9, 2017)

Og was walking through the forest one day and found a chunk of this soapy thing laying on the ground ...

Never happened. 
All soap has to be made intentionally. Even using wood ashes and rendered fats does not happen "all natural". We can use as many unrefined ingredients as possible but there has to be a chemical reaction to produce the sodium salts ( or potassium salts) we call soap. 

It just aint "natural".


----------



## petech (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate all your input. 

What if I rephrased my question to be - which melt and pour base soap has the least amount of ingredients that would be of concern to people who are very picky about chemicals. Someone I know in real life also thought the link given above for brambleberry soap base was a very good one.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi petech, the best M&P soap manufacturer I know of is SFIC, based in San Francisco. Here's a link to their ingredient list:

http://www.sficcorp.com/melt_pour.php?cs_brief=15

They've  been in business for almost 50 years and have an excellent reputation. I have a soap buddy (disabled) in Phoenix  who orders a full palette from them every year and sells out during a  fairly short "snow bird" market season, October-April. I've tried her soaps and  they are quite nice. Rather than calling them "Natural" soaps, they are  "Glycerin Soaps" which has an appeal to a wide customer base. 

After checking out the ingredients, take time to peruse the site to learn more about the company. There's plenty of ways to customize M&P soaps with various additives, oils, colorants, FOs, EOs and so on. I wish I could recommend a book for you to get you started, but you might just want to try your local library. That's how I got going... I checked out all the soap making books, including those about using essential oils. Once I did that, I bought a few that I felt were the most helpful for my soap making library.

Good Luck & Happy Soaping!


----------

